# What can we use on wood to keep sheep from eating it?



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

We need to make some repairs on the sheep sheds. DH has been using the pressed-wood type plywood, it is the only thing we can afford right now. The sheep lick and chew at it, eventually making holes in it. What could we paint on it, that would discourage them from this wood-chewing?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Nothing I even heard of but we fix those kinds of problem with chicken wire.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

RiverPines is right.. tack chicken wire over the wood.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey, Morrison...haven't seen you around for awhile!


----------



## therealshari (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmm, we have had issues with the horses chewing on our fence wood and their stall wood. We've found painting a mixture of 1/4 hot sauce and 3/4 water has stopped that activity. I would think it would stop the sheep from chewing, too.

Our little sheep shelter is made from the OBS plywood, and they never bother it.

Are you providing a salt or bloat block for them? It could be they're missing something in the trace minerals and are trying to replace it by chewing on your wood.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm thinking along the same lines, TRShari. A salt block might do the trick. Or if they are bored or craving fiber? But if they have hay available, I'd try a salt block and see if that satisfies them.

Lisa


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

They have a salt block, they have a pasture full of grass, they get hay in the winter, and they get sheep feed every day, too. The rams do it worse than the ewes. We think for some reason, they are attracted to the glue in the plywood. We will probably try the wire over the wood, see how that works.


----------

